# kiribenis



## crazyfishlover (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I have 135 liter tank with 3 rosy barbs,some neons,2 loaches,and 2 kiribenis, which have just had there eggs hatch,
There seems to be about 20 or so. They ere so small i cant really tell,
I know the parents are very good at looking after them but i am afraid the other fish will eat the babies.I dont know what to do?shall i try and catch them and put them in a safe box or a net that i have, or just let the parents 
look after them, and what about feeding them,If i put food in all the others will be all around them.How will i catch them without scaring the parents?
The parents have made a very good cave,put they do take them out for a daily swim. thanks crazyfishlover


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

I would leave them in the tank with the parents. some babys might get eaten but from what I've heard they are great parents plus this gives the babies the same tank they are gonna grow up in less stress on everyone. Btw now that they have formed a pair expect more babies after these grow a bit  GL


----------



## crazyfishlover (Oct 21, 2010)

hello, martini,
Thanks for your reply, I have 2 other smaller tanks, One is epecially for babies,
I have about 6 rosie barbs they are about 3weeks old now. I also have about 25 baby platys in there two.yeah babies everywhere.. But in the large tank i had a blue crayfish. I took him out and put him in the second tank because i think he might be the biggest culprit for eating the baby kiribnis, but he seems unhappy and looks like he is trying to get out all the time.I feel a bit sorry for him as he has been making his little cave for the last week.In the large tank.Maybe i should just give it some time and see what happens with the tiny babies,
thanks grace


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well never had a crayfish but from what i know they will proly eat some babies and most likely get into fights with the parents for eating the babies. I think you should keep him in there for about 5 to 7 days see if he eventually calms down, if not see if you're LFS will take him back or take ur chances with the kribs he might not do anything to them. I have my pair of GBR's in my 20G with many other fish and they seem fine (no babies as of yet) my 10G baby tank 14 fish total all have almost grown up  mix of plats,molly,guppys. GL though hope you see ur baby's make it


----------



## crazyfishlover (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, once again,
Well i have put him back in and seems much happier,He does stay to his own side of the tank mostly, yeah some time has a wee wander around.I can see now he has gone right back to his lovely cave he spent so long making, and i must say he is a beauty.I have had a good look now and i think there must be around 30 babies. The parents are fantastic so protective.Thanks once again for your response i was so worried and i really want my little darlings to be happy, that means all of them. I love them all so much and get great enjoyment from them. thanks grace


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

wow nice 30 baby kribs lol. tried to get my female to mate with a male but she killed him instead.  (she didnt like him?!?!?)  at least you're kribs are good parents and you're cray just wants to have his little cave so hopefully there wont be any issues.


----------



## crazyfishlover (Oct 21, 2010)

Good morning martini,
Just like to let you know,still have all babies doing very well mom and dad are just fantastic and great to watch, mr. crayfish had a wee go this morning but oh no dad was there to tell him off,Its just fantastic, in the last one and a half months i have seen my 3 differnts kinds of fish getting babies, so now i have. 30 baby kribs, 28 baby platys, and 6 rosy barbs, where i live there is a great aqurarium shop and the guys know me well by now. so the owner says he will buy some off me if possible, So thats cool as i have far too many to keep.
I just want to say thanks for your lovely messages and hope to speak soon 
grace the crazyfish lover


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice to hear that all babies are ok, and that dads doing his job very well. I would love to have baby cichlid but alas the only tank that has had any babies of my 10G plat/molly tank. I,ve been think about getting a blue crayfish but my cichlid are still to small for one.


----------



## crazyfishlover (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Martini,
I put my cray fish in with my 2 month old baby platys. so i think its ok for you to get one and they are very small when you first get them.They just grow like wild fire. He has shed his shell twice in 2months.So thats very fast.He is great to watch and goes around with claw full of stones. Rearanging every thing.I will post some photos soon when i get the hang of it.
Thanks once again for all your replys
big fishy one grace


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I went off to LFS yesterday to get a red crayfish, decided against it (didnt have any small ones) so got a male krib for my 25G trying to see if I can get my female to form a pair with him. Hoping she wont kill him like the last males I've tried to pair her with


----------



## crazyfishlover (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Martini,yes your right not to get one they need to be small when you get them. so they adjust to there new surroundings, but hey lets hope your kribs,
do it this time. Mine are doing fab mom and dad are just the best.Its fab to watch so protective.I think some babies have been stolen but now and easier amount to care for. maybe 15/20 left. but doing well.
Good luck with yours
grace


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Shame to hear that some got taken, but at least it's still a pretty good amount left. I know very little about crayfish I was wondering I have a pictus cat in with my cichlids (wanting to put crayfish in there) will he harm my pictus? other tanks have 3 dojo's 2 clowns and 1 yoyo so he couldn't go in any of those.


----------

